# Lore help with sizing of thunderhawk gunship



## jdmiller2398 (Nov 27, 2021)

So I'm trying write a crossover fan fiction between 40k and mass effect 2. What I need to know is can a thunderhawk gunship fit in the hangar of the sr2 normandy, if so would it be possible to fit 2 of them there. As the sizing of the Normandy is inconsistent depending on the source. I'm also drawing a blank on whether a thunderhawk can carry a landraider and space marines and a handful of normal humans at the same time, again if so how many marines total, including 5 terminators. Any advice would be a appreciated thank you.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont know about the specific dimensions of a thunderhawk.
but a normal thunderhawk can transport 30 marines or 15 terminators.
for transporting tanks there is a special pattern of thunderhawk.


----------

